# Customized blue Cruze?



## CruzeEco96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys. I own a 2012 eco mt blue that I have been looking to modify exterior-wise. The only problem is that I have not seen one blue cruze modified ever. Does anyone have some pics of a modified blue Cruze?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

there are a few blue modded cruzes on here
one is jakkaroo (prob spelled it wrong)
and the other one i can recall is the guy with 2 cruzes in the family, a blue one and a red one, dont remember user name though
maybe u can check their threads or garages


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

What blue is it? I have an imperial blue metallic Cruze with a few mods. What were you looking for specifically?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeEco96 (Oct 25, 2012)

I believe it is blue topaz metallic color. I'm looking to add a color over the existing bowtie, but I dont know if a blue bowtie will look good on a blue car. I also plan on swapping the oem headlights with some halo lights. I want to paint my calipers a certain color that sticks out from the blue, but isnt out of place. And I want to tint the rear tail lights, or I might buy aem tinted taillights and install those. 

Do you guys have some pics of the blue cruzes with customizations? Thanks


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Here's one I was just looking at today for ideas. SEMA Sneak Peek – R Miller Chevy Cruze


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

goinovr said:


> Here's one I was just looking at today for ideas. SEMA Sneak Peek – R Miller Chevy Cruze


They implemented my idea for a gauge cluster in our car!! Hopefully this leads to a buyable cluster pod for others. I've never been a pillar gauge pod fan, just looks cheesy to me.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Here are a few, I'm getting my taillights tinted right now so they will look different. But you get the idea.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> They implemented my idea for a gauge cluster in our car!! Hopefully this leads to a buyable cluster pod for others. I've never been a pillar gauge pod fan, just looks cheesy to me.


Same here. It's an unfinished look to me. I'd prefer to have the readout in the digital guage with oil and boost.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Here are a few, I'm getting my taillights tinted right now so they will look different. But you get the idea.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Just put a thick coat of plasti dip before putting a real shade on there so you can actually peel it off if you don't like it lol.

That was a pain at the meet, and flakes went everywhere.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Just put a thick coat of plasti dip before putting a real shade on there so you can actually peel it off if you don't like it lol.
> 
> That was a pain at the meet, and flakes went everywhere.


Haha trust me, I always make sure the plasti dip is more than thick enough now Haha. They look much better this time and no plasti dip also Haha.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

These aren't great but here ya go. They look kinda dark at some angles and in certain light. But they really aren't too bad at all, especially once light hits them, and then you can see a lot of red.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is my 12' eco MT maybe it will give you some ideas. 

Clear lenses with white led lights for the side markers interrior and license plate lights. Plastic chrome around the fog lights and tail lights. White bowtie's up front and on the back with a clear white led light around the back bowtie. I have yet to see any other blue cruze like mine and probably never will.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

here is my blue cruze eco


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are a few pics


----------



## Cyndi777 (Jul 11, 2021)

This is CC in progress, I have some VHT night shade coming for my lights blue chrome pinstripes pink carbon fiber bow ties and black out the rest


----------

